# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Λεμφαδενας και ο φοβος επιστρέφει

## turbo

Εκει που το ειχα παλεψει αρκετα με την αρρωστοφοβια μου τους τελευταιους μηνες ,αρχιζει εδω και 10 μερες να με πιανει μια φαγουρα σε ολο το σωμα και ιδρωσα και μια φορα στον υπνο μου....και ως γνησιος αρρωστοφοβικος που εχει μαθει ολα τα συμπτώματα ολων των ασθενειων απ εξω αρχιζουν να μου μπαινουν οι κακες σκέψεις για λεμφωμα...κρατιεμαι μια εβδομαδα ωσπου δεν αντεχω αλλο αφου το σκεφτομαι 24 ωρες το 24ωρο κατι το οποιο με καθιστα και μη παραγωγικο λεω θα (ξανα)κανω υπερηχο λεμφαδενων στον λαιμο (εχω ενα ψηλαφητο λεμφαδενα στα δεξια του λαιμου εδω και καιρο οποιος ουτε μεγαλωνει ουτε μικραινει)...κανω λοιπον τον υπερηχο σημερα ο γιατρος-ακτινολογος μου λεει μην ασχολεισαι καν, ελα ομως που βρηκε εναν λεμφαδενα με διαμετρο 1.2...και εγω οντας fan του dr.google γνωριζα οτι λεμφαδενας με διαμετρο ανω του 1 εκατοστου θεωρειται μη φυσιολογικος...μαλιστα το ειπα και στον γιατρο αλλα φανηκε να μην επηρεαζει καν την κριση του το μεγεθος του 1.2, και να ειναι απολυτος στο οτι ειναι ολα καλα...και τωρα εχει μαχη μεταξυ της αρρωστοφοβιας και αυτων που εχω διαβασει με τα δεδομενα της εξέτασης...μαλιστα δεν περασα καποιο κρυολογημα για να αποδωσω το μεγεθος εκει περα...τα γραφω για να τα πω καπου καθως ξερω οτι οι συμπασχοντες με καταλαβαινουν...Να ειστε ολοι καλα!

----------


## Άλις

Κατ' αρχάς ηρέμησε. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι λεμφαδένες διογκώνονται εύκολα, ακόμα και με την κακή διατροφή για κάποιες μέρες. Επιπλέον, όσο πιο πολύ κάνεις ψηλάφηση, τόσο ερεθίζονται. Αφού ο γιατρός σου δεν ανησύχησε, σημαίνει ότι δε συμβαίνει κάτι κακό. Προσπάθησε να ελέγξεις το άγχος σου. Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο, αλλά σκέψου κάτι άλλο...

----------


## agxwdhs

Πραγματικα μην ασχολεισαι καν αγαπητε/αγαπητη στο λεω απο προσωπικη πειρα οι λεμφαδενες ειναι το πιο υπουλο θεμα που μπορει να εκδηλωθει αρρωστοφοβια. Και εγω την πατησα και εξαιτιας της φοβιας μου και εξαιτιας της ασχετοσυνης καποιων ωρλ που νομιζαν οτι οπδ λεμφαδενας πιανεις στον λαιμο ειναι πρησμενος.. και γω εχω δυο αρκετα ψηλαφησιμους λεμφαδενες συμμετρικα στον λαιμο λιγο πανω και κατω των 15χιλ. Και πολλους αλλους μικροτερους σ ολο το σωμα.. ειχα ψαξει παντου. Νομιζα οτι ειχα λεμφωμα και πεθαινα.. εδω και 6 μηνες απο τοτε π τα ανακαλυψα ολα ιδια ειναι..λογικα υπηραχαν απο τοτε που ημουν παιδι. Τι να σου πω. 4 υπερηχους εκανα. Μια περιουσια ξοδεψα γιατι οι 2 υπερηχοι ηταν σε πολυ εξειδικευμενους και ικανους ιατρους. Σου λεω αφου ο ακτινολπγος λεει ολα οκ μην ασχολεισαι οι λεμφαδενες ειναι υπουλοι. Εμενα απ την αρρωστοφοβια που ειχα παθει μονο ενα μου εμηνε οταν ψαχνεις για κατι το βρισκεις!!! Σταματα να ασχολεσαι με τους λεμφαδενες σου

----------


## Dimitris38

καλησπερα για να σε καθησυχασω επειδη ειχα παθει το ιδιο πριν αρκετο καιρο ειχα παει τυχαια για υπερηχο τραχηλου κεφαλης και ειχα μεχρι και 1,8 διαμετρο λεμφαδενα δεν λεει κατι η διαμετρος αν δεν ειναι εντονα ψηλαφητος η να ποναει εντονα γιαυτο και ο γιατρος σου δεν εδωσε σημασια.λοιπον η διαγνωση απο το νοσοκομειο ηταν αντιδραστικη λεμφαδενοπαθεια.εκανα crp και ΤΚΕ ολα φυσιολογικα.μην αγχωνεσαι αδερφε γιατι δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο επειδη και γω λογω λανθασμενης διαγνωσης εγινα αρρωστοφοβικος σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.

----------


## Άλις

Εμένα και τις δυο φορές που είχαν πρηστεί οι λεμφαδένες στο λαιμό, υποσιτιζόμουν για κάποιες μέρες και μετά συνέβαινε αυτό, το έχω παρατηρήσει δηλαδή

----------


## turbo

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις απαντησεις αν και καθυστερημενα! Εγω μια απο τα ιδια εχω φαγουρα ορισμενες φορες λιγοτερο αλλες περισσοτερο,και εχω ιδρωσει και μερικες φορες στον υπνο μου τον τελευταιο μηνα..πηγα και σε αλλο γιατρο ειδικο παθολογο και αφου με εξετασε και ειδε και εξετασεις μου ειπε πως δεν υπαρχει καμια πιθανοτητα...παρολ αυτα συνεχιζω να ειμαι φοβισμενος οτι μπορει να πασχω απο λεμφωμα και να μην το εχουν ανιχνευσει...πολυ ψυχοφθορα κατασταση

----------


## Georgewww

φιλε ακριβώς το ίδιο κι εγω. Είχα (αποτι υποθέτει τωρα ο ΩΡΛ) μονοπυρηνωση Ιανουαριο, αλλα μαρτιο με υπερηχο ειδα 3ς λεμφαδες 7.7mm 8.3mm 8mm
Κανω ξανα τελος μαιου (μετα απο 2 μηνες δηλαδη) και βλεπω ενας 7.7mm και ενας 10mm δηλαδή άυξηση, πήγα ωρλ αιματολογο, νταξ μου λεει μικρος ειναι.. ειναι κατω απο τη γναθο λαιμό ψηλά. Σκληρός σχετικα, αλλα μετακινείται, αντιδραστικός μου ειπαν. Κρυώνω πολύ και θερμοκτ 35.6 - 36.6 αλλα βραδυ υδρώνω (όχι κατι τρελό αλλα σκεπαζομαι κουβερτα και παπλωμα :) ). Αιματολογικες φυσικα εκανα τα παντα... ολα οκ. Αλλα το λεμφωμα φαινεται μονο με βιοψια. Παρακολουθείς θερμοκρασία?

----------


## turbo

Ναι παρακολουθω, φιλαρακι μου το χω κανει το θερμομετρο...ποτε δε ξεπερασε το 36,8...αλλα εχω φαγουρα και ιδρωνω και καμια φορα στην υπνο μου και ακομα ανυσηχος ειμαι (οι νυχτερινες εφιδρωσεις καπως εχουν σταματησει εχω καμια βδομαδα σιγουρα δηλαδη να ιδρωσω).Οντως ισχυει για την βιοψια αλλα πηγα σε 3 γιατρους μεσα σε 1 μηνα και μου λενε οτι δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα...να απαιτησω εγω απο μονος μου βιοψια ειναι ακραιο και μαλλον οχι και τοσο λογικο

----------


## Georgewww

Όχι δε θα απαιτήσεις. Το περίεργο είναι που το αποκλείουν , δε γίνεται αυτό. Φυσικά δε το λέω για να σε αγχωσω απλά μου φάνηκε περίεργο. Μάλλον το λένε γιατί όντως είναι πολύ σπάνιο να συμβεί , φυσικά σε όλους μας μπορεί να συμβεί, αλλά το θέμα είναι οι πιθανότητες ;) Πόσο καιρό τους έχεις ? Εμένα έχουν φουσκώσει κάπως και από την άλλη μεριά (δεν έκανα ακόμα υπέρηχο για αυτά) αλλά γιατροί μου λένε όπως κι εσένα, μην ανησυχείς. 

Ξέρω όλοι σου λένε ξεχνατο (όπως κι εμένα) αλλά που να συγκεντρωθείς μετά να δουλέψεις, σταματήσει η ζωή σου και λες να τελειώσει πρώτα αυτό να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι θα ζήσουμε ;) Υπομονή. Νομίζω - να ξεπριστουν η να ξεχαστούν :) Τουλ να μην αυξάνουν σε μέγεθος :ο 

Να υποθέσω τους ελέγχεις κάθε μέρα όπως εγώ? Και φυσικά τσεκαρω μην έχω στο collar bone γιατί εκεί οποίος βγάλει , την έκατσε :( 

Κουράγιο. Εγώ γράφω ήδη 5 μήνες ;)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## turbo

Γενικα παντως παιζουν κι αλλα που εμεις δε τα ξερουμε...π.χ ακομα και εναν λεμφαδενα να τον δουν πρησμενο μεσω υπερηχου ξερουν να ξεχωριζουν την ηχομορφολογια του αν ειναι κατι κακοηθες δηλαδη η ανευ σημασιας...εμας οι "γνωσεις"μας προερχονται απο το google...και εμενα μου φαινοταν περιεργο που το αποκλειουν αλλα απο την αλλη δεχομαι οτι δε ξερω τιποτα και οτι οι πληροφοριες του google δε μπορουν να εχουν καμια σχεση με τη γνωση και κυριως την εμπειρια γιατρων που εχουν δει με τα ματια τους αυτες τις αρρωστιες

----------


## Georgewww

Δε ξέρω τι ηλικία έχεις αλλά εγώ επειδή είμαι σχετικά μεγάλος 35 ξέρω ότι ξεφεύγουν πολλά στους γιατρούς και τα πάνε με στατιστικη πάντα, συν ότι ξέρω από πού να διαβάσω :( papers και έρευνες όχι ίντερνετ με την έννοια του lemfadenes.gr :) δυστυχώς , κατάλοιπα από το διδακτορικό χαχα αν και δε ξέρω από ιατρική , όντως παίζει ρόλο το σχήμα το περίγραμμα κτλ πολλά πράματα που αναφέρονται στην βιβλίογραφια αλλά και πάλι , το βράδυ δε κοιμάσαι ελαφρά :) 
Πάντως αν τα έχει 1-2 μήνες δε χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς γιατί εμένα μου είχαν πει πάνω από 3 μήνες για να φύγουν ( απλά σε μένα δεν έφυγαν ακόμα μετά από 5 μήνες και είδε και αύξηση μεγέθους, εκεί τρελάθηκα ) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## garida

επειδη εγω εχω αλλη τελειως εμπειρια απο εσας....αν εχετε λεμφαδενα πρησμενο πανω απο μηνα, πηγαινετε για βιοψια.
μπορει να λενε οτι ειναι μαλακοι μπορει να λενε οτι ο υπερηχος ειναι καλος(σε μεταστατικο δεν φαινεται.....) χιλια μπορει....

το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν μενει πρησμενος ο λεμφαδενας χωρις λογο

η προληψη σωζει.


εχω παραδειγματα απο φυσιολογικες αιματολογικες. φυσιολογικους υοερηχους....ηταν καρκινος. 

οπως λεει ο απο πανω μου οτι εχουν σχημα κτλ. κ ομως...στη φιλη μου ηταν τελειοι στον υπερηχο. οπως καθε νορμαλ λεμφαδενας. αλλα δεν ηταν νορμαλ..... 
απλα....προσεξτε. δεν βλαπτει μια βιοψια...σωστε τον εαυτο σας.

----------


## Georgewww

@garida τι είδους είχε; Μήπως ξέρεις μέγεθος λαμφαδενα; Πρισμενος πάντως θεωρείται πάνω από 1 εκατοστό. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## garida

δεν θελω να εμβαθυνω γιατι θα προκαλεσω λαθος εντυπωσεις και γιατι δεν ειμαι ειδικος.
ο λεμφαδενας ηταν μικρος παντως. στη μια περιπτωση ηταν 3. και οι 3 κατω του 1 εκατοστου. σπανιος καρκινος και ηταν μετασταση κιολας.
μην αφηνουμε λεμφαδενες παιδια......μην τους αφηνετε.............για το 1%, καντε την βιοψια.

----------


## Georgewww

Ξαναέκανα υπέρηχο αλλού αυτή τη φορά και ενώ είχε αύξηση μικρή από 10mm σε 11mm και άλλους 2 κοντά στα 10mm μου λέει μην ανησυχείς και μη ξανασχοληθεις άστο. 
Το ίδιο και ο αιματολογος , τι να πω. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## agxwdhs

10mm σε 11mm δεν θεωρείται αύξηση! Και στο ελάχιστο να πιάσει διαφορετικά την διάμετρο βγαίνει διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα. Και εγώ όποτε πήγαινα για υπέρηχο οι λεμφαδένες έβγαιναν 2mm πάνω 2mm κάτω δεν θεωρείται άξιο προσοχής αυτό. Ειλικρινά επειδή έχω υποφέρει μήνες για λεμφαδένες νοίωθω προσωπική υποχρέωση να σε βοηθήσω. Κλείσε ραντεβού σε ψυχιάτρο, (οχι ψυχολόγο) άμεσα πριν εξελιχθεί σε σοβαρή φοβία. Όσο νωρίτερα πας σε ψυχίατρο τοσο το καλύτερο. Αύριο κιόλας

----------


## Georgewww

> 10mm σε 11mm δεν θεωρείται αύξηση! Και στο ελάχιστο να πιάσει διαφορετικά την διάμετρο βγαίνει διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα. Και εγώ όποτε πήγαινα για υπέρηχο οι λεμφαδένες έβγαιναν 2mm πάνω 2mm κάτω δεν θεωρείται άξιο προσοχής αυτό. Ειλικρινά επειδή έχω υποφέρει μήνες για λεμφαδένες νοίωθω προσωπική υποχρέωση να σε βοηθήσω. Κλείσε ραντεβού σε ψυχιάτρο, (οχι ψυχολόγο) άμεσα πριν εξελιχθεί σε σοβαρή φοβία. Όσο νωρίτερα πας σε ψυχίατρο τοσο το καλύτερο. Αύριο κιόλας


Χαχα καλά τώρα το πέρασα το βουνό, σκέψου είχα χάσει τον ύπνο μου όταν ήταν 0.8 cm Μάρτιο και τώρα μου λένε είναι 1.15 και λέω οκ και έχω άλλο ένα 1cm οκ, άγχος λίγο ναι, αλλά αφού δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, τι να κάνω, αν σε 5 μήνες είναι 2cm την έκατσα, τότε θα κλαίω, αν είναι ίδιο ή 0.5 κερνάω :)

Δεν ήξερα καν τη λέξη λεμφαδένας πριν τα Χριστούγεννα :/ 
Εσένα σου φύγανε ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## agxwdhs

Οι δικοι μου ειναι το ιδιο 7 μηνες. Ειναι απολυτα συμμετρικοι και βρισκονται βαθεια. Επρεπε να ψαξω πολυ για να τους βρω. Δεν τους βρηκα τυχαια. Εψαχνα στον λαιμο μου ΜΗΠΩΣ υπαρχουν λεμφαδενες πρησμενοι και τσουπ βρηκα 2. Εκανα 4 υπερηχους πηγα σε 2 ςιματολογους εξεταδεις νοσολομεια απ ολα ολοι μ ελεγαν ξεκολλα αλλα εγω εκει.

----------


## Georgewww

> Οι δικοι μου ειναι το ιδιο 7 μηνες. Ειναι απολυτα συμμετρικοι και βρισκονται βαθεια. Επρεπε να ψαξω πολυ για να τους βρω. Δεν τους βρηκα τυχαια. Εψαχνα στον λαιμο μου ΜΗΠΩΣ υπαρχουν λεμφαδενες πρησμενοι και τσουπ βρηκα 2. Εκανα 4 υπερηχους πηγα σε 2 ςιματολογους εξεταδεις νοσολομεια απ ολα ολοι μ ελεγαν ξεκολλα αλλα εγω εκει.


Μέγεθος που έδειξε ο υπέρηχος? Αν δεν είχα αύξηση μεγέθους, δε θα ασχολουμουν άλλο, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα συν ότι όλοι λέγαν μέχρι 1cm είναι φυσιολογικό, τώρα είναι παραπάνω. Δεν είναι ότι βρήκα τυχαία ένα στα 0.5 οκ λογικό είναι να υπάρχει τόσο. 

Α το γράφεις πιο πάνω το μέγεθος sorry, ήταν σταθεροί όμως σε μέγεθος ε?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## agxwdhs

Σχετικα σταθεροι ναι. 2 3 χιλιοστα διαφορα δεν θεωρειται αυξηση. Ειτε ειανι απο διαφορετικο μετρημα ειτε φυσιολογικο γεγονος αν σκεφτεις ποσα λεμφοκυτταρα περνανε απο κει καθημερινα ειδικα στον τραχηλο που ρινικη και στοματικη κοιλοτητα ειναι κυριες εστιες μικροβιων. Δεν ξερω την ιστορια σου και δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα οι λεμφαδενες σου φαινονται μικροι. Εχεις παραδειγμα εμενα τα αλλα παιδια στο φορουμ η μητερα μου εχει 20 χρονια ψηλαφητους στα χερια και στο ποδι και κανεις μας δεν ειχε λεμφωμα και τοσα αλλα περιστατικα αν ξες αγγλικα να σου δωσω ενα θρεντ να διαβασεις. Δεν θα σου λεγα μην ανησυχεις προσωπικα αν ειχες καμια μαζα σαν μπαλα του γκολφ που ολο και μεγαλωνε η αν πεταγονταν καινουργιοι λεμφαδενες η αν ειχες δεικτες φλεγμονης cpr esr κτλ αυξημενους . Αν φοβασαι μπορεις να το παρακολουθεις αρμοδιος ειναι μονο ο ιατρος που σε παρακολουθει καο κανενας αλλος αλλα μια φιλικη συμβουλη δες και κανεναν ψυχιατρο μγν εξελιχθει σε φοβια γτ περασα φοβια και ξερω

----------


## Georgewww

> Σχετικα σταθεροι ναι. 2 3 χιλιοστα διαφορα δεν θεωρειται αυξηση. Ειτε ειανι απο διαφορετικο μετρημα ειτε φυσιολογικο γεγονος αν σκεφτεις ποσα λεμφοκυτταρα περνανε απο κει καθημερινα ειδικα στον τραχηλο που ρινικη και στοματικη κοιλοτητα ειναι κυριες εστιες μικροβιων. Δεν ξερω την ιστορια σου και δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα οι λεμφαδενες σου φαινονται μικροι. Εχεις παραδειγμα εμενα τα αλλα παιδια στο φορουμ η μητερα μου εχει 20 χρονια ψηλαφητους στα χερια και στο ποδι και κανεις μας δεν ειχε λεμφωμα και τοσα αλλα περιστατικα αν ξες αγγλικα να σου δωσω ενα θρεντ να διαβασεις. Δεν θα σου λεγα μην ανησυχεις προσωπικα αν ειχες καμια μαζα σαν μπαλα του γκολφ που ολο και μεγαλωνε η αν πεταγονταν καινουργιοι λεμφαδενες η αν ειχες δεικτες φλεγμονης cpr esr κτλ αυξημενους . Αν φοβασαι μπορεις να το παρακολουθεις αρμοδιος ειναι μονο ο ιατρος που σε παρακολουθει καο κανενας αλλος αλλα μια φιλικη συμβουλη δες και κανεναν ψυχιατρο μγν εξελιχθει σε φοβια γτ περασα φοβια και ξερω


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την ανταπόκριση. Εμένα εμφανίστηκαν από Δεκέμβριο που είχα λαιμό 10 μέρες και μετά πυρετό 4 μέρες, μάλλον μονοπυρήνωση λένε αν και δε φαίνεται τώρα πλέον , έπρεπε να γίνει τότε εξετάση αίμα, δε μου το πρότεινε τότε ο γιατρός. 

Εμένα οι αυξήσεις με κάναν να τρομάξω , από 0.7 σε 1 και από 0.8 σε 1.15
Βέβαια ελπίζω να ήταν επειδή ... τα ψιλαφουσα κάθε μέρα, ενώ ένα 0.73 που είχα και δε το πείραζα, εξαφανίστηκε.

Βέβαια έχω και συμπτώματα όπως κούραση αλλά αυτό λένε είναι από τον ιό που κάνει μέχρι 6 μήνες να περάσει και μερικές φορές η κούραση μένει για χρόνια. Τουλάχιστον να ζήσουμε έστω και κουρασμένοι :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΝΙΚΚΙ24

Καλήσπέρα παιδια!Ήθελα να ρωτήσω πώς πάτε αν είστε καλύτερα?Εγώ έχω από το δεκέμβριο που βασανίζομαι με αυτά!Είχα αρχίσει με έντονη φαγούρα και το έψαχνα συνεχώς στο ίντερνετ για λέμφωμα!Απο γενάρη μέχρι σήμερα δρώνω κάθε βράδυ που πάω για ύπνο στη περιοχή του αυχένα μ και γινετε μουσκεμα το μαξιλαροντημα!έχω κάνει πάνω απο 5 φορές αιματολογικές όλα καθαρά!έκανα 3 φορές υπέρηχο λαιμου μασχαλης και βουβωνικης περιοχης και υπέρηχο κοιλιάς σε διαφορεικους ακτινολογους και αμτθνογραφια θωρακα και μονο ο ενας μ βρήκε ενα λεμφαδενα εντος της παρωτιδας 11mm(ενώ το επιτρεπτο μου ήπε ειναι 10mm) και αγχώθηκα αλλά μου είπε ξεκόλλα γιατι ειναι ήπια αυξηση και ηχογένεια και σχήμα ειναι φυσιολογικα που δεν πρεπει να ασχοληθεις καν!μέσα σε αυτους τους 8 μήνες έχω πάει σε 5 παθολόγους και 3 αιματολογους και όλοι μου λένε ξεκόλλα και δεν έχεις λέμφωμα!Αλλα κάθε μέρα κάνω google στο ίντερνετ για νυχτερινο ιδρώτα(αν και ο ιδρώτας στον αυχένα υπάρχει και αν κοιμηθώ και κανένα μεσημέρι και όχι μονο βράδυ) και έχω τρελαθεί ξανα και σκέφτομαι πάλι να πάω για αιματολογικες και υπέρηχο και έχω τρελάθει!Ποια ή αποψη σας παιδια?Θέλω τη γνώμη σας?

----------


## Georgewww

> Καλήσπέρα παιδια!Ήθελα να ρωτήσω πώς πάτε αν είστε καλύτερα?Εγώ έχω από το δεκέμβριο που βασανίζομαι με αυτά!Είχα αρχίσει με έντονη φαγούρα και το έψαχνα συνεχώς στο ίντερνετ για λέμφωμα!Απο γενάρη μέχρι σήμερα δρώνω κάθε βράδυ που πάω για ύπνο στη περιοχή του αυχένα μ και γινετε μουσκεμα το μαξιλαροντημα!έχω κάνει πάνω απο 5 φορές αιματολογικές όλα καθαρά!έκανα 3 φορές υπέρηχο λαιμου μασχαλης και βουβωνικης περιοχης και υπέρηχο κοιλιάς σε διαφορεικους ακτινολογους και αμτθνογραφια θωρακα και μονο ο ενας μ βρήκε ενα λεμφαδενα εντος της παρωτιδας 11mm(ενώ το επιτρεπτο μου ήπε ειναι 10mm) και αγχώθηκα αλλά μου είπε ξεκόλλα γιατι ειναι ήπια αυξηση και ηχογένεια και σχήμα ειναι φυσιολογικα που δεν πρεπει να ασχοληθεις καν!μέσα σε αυτους τους 8 μήνες έχω πάει σε 5 παθολόγους και 3 αιματολογους και όλοι μου λένε ξεκόλλα και δεν έχεις λέμφωμα!Αλλα κάθε μέρα κάνω google στο ίντερνετ για νυχτερινο ιδρώτα(αν και ο ιδρώτας στον αυχένα υπάρχει και αν κοιμηθώ και κανένα μεσημέρι και όχι μονο βράδυ) και έχω τρελαθεί ξανα και σκέφτομαι πάλι να πάω για αιματολογικες και υπέρηχο και έχω τρελάθει!Ποια ή αποψη σας παιδια?Θέλω τη γνώμη σας?


Τι έκανες τελικά? Εμένα ακόμα εκεί είναι και τώρα πλέον έχω και δέκατα. :(

Από Δευτέρα θα ξαναπάω αιματολογο, και εξετάσεις αίμα μέσα στη βδομάδα. 

Εξετάσεις για ιούς ebv cmv έκανες? Μαζί με τον υπέρηχο την επόμενη φορά πες του να δει και τον θυρεοειδή για όζους λογικά δε θα σου πάρει παραπάνω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τι έκανες τελικά? Εμένα ακόμα εκεί είναι και τώρα πλέον έχω και δέκατα. :(
> 
> Από Δευτέρα θα ξαναπάω αιματολογο, και εξετάσεις αίμα μέσα στη βδομάδα. 
> 
> Εξετάσεις για ιούς ebv cmv έκανες? Μαζί με τον υπέρηχο την επόμενη φορά πες του να δει και τον θυρεοειδή για όζους λογικά δε θα σου πάρει παραπάνω.


Εγω δεκατα κανω απο το άγχος. Και οι λεμφαδενες από την μονοπυρηνωση δεν έφυγαν ποτε

----------


## Georgewww

> Εγω δεκατα κανω απο το άγχος. Και οι λεμφαδενες από την μονοπυρηνωση δεν έφυγαν ποτε


Άγχος εσύ? Δε σε πιστεύω  
Θα μας θάψεις όλους, όταν γίνεις γριούλα δε θα έχεις πλέον άγχος.

Νομίζω ότι έτσι για σπάσιμο , μετά από ελπίζω πολλά χρόνια, που θα πεθάνουμε, κατά την αποσύνθεση του σώματος ... οι λεμφαδένες θα αποσυντεθουν τελευταίοι , ακόμα και μετά από τα κόκαλα

----------


## babygirl

Καλημερα σε ολους σας! ειμαι καινουρια στο σαιτ αν και το διαβαζω καιρο τωρα...μ εχετε βοηθησει παρα πολυ...ωστοσο εδω και μια βδομαδα σχεδον μετα απο στεναχωρια ενιωσα ημικρανια στο δεξι μερος του κεφαλιου μου...αγχωθηκα και αρχισα να ψηλαφω και τον λαιμο μου...βρηκα εναν λεμφαδενα λιγο πρησμενο στη δεξια πλευρα του λαιμου και αρχισαν τα σεναρια...το λαθος μου? οτι και οι περισσοτεροι..εψαξα στο ιντερνετ για τα συμτωματα! Πηγα σε ωρλ με ειδε και ειπε οτι ο λεμφαδενας αυτος ειναι απο το στομα..παθησεις στοματος και δοντιων δηλαδη! μ εδωσε στοματικο διαλυμα και algofren και μου ειπε αν σε μια βδομαδα δεν ξεπρηστει να ξανα παω για αντιβιωση! ειμαι τρομοκρατημενη ωστοσο...ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα...να ειστε ολοι καλα!

----------


## Georgewww

> Καλημερα σε ολους σας! ειμαι καινουρια στο σαιτ αν και το διαβαζω καιρο τωρα...μ εχετε βοηθησει παρα πολυ...ωστοσο εδω και μια βδομαδα σχεδον μετα απο στεναχωρια ενιωσα ημικρανια στο δεξι μερος του κεφαλιου μου...αγχωθηκα και αρχισα να ψηλαφω και τον λαιμο μου...βρηκα εναν λεμφαδενα λιγο πρησμενο στη δεξια πλευρα του λαιμου και αρχισαν τα σεναρια...το λαθος μου? οτι και οι περισσοτεροι..εψαξα στο ιντερνετ για τα συμτωματα! Πηγα σε ωρλ με ειδε και ειπε οτι ο λεμφαδενας αυτος ειναι απο το στομα..παθησεις στοματος και δοντιων δηλαδη! μ εδωσε στοματικο διαλυμα και algofren και μου ειπε αν σε μια βδομαδα δεν ξεπρηστει να ξανα παω για αντιβιωση! ειμαι τρομοκρατημενη ωστοσο...ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα...να ειστε ολοι καλα!


Σε οδοντίατρο πηγές? Αυτός είναι ειδικός για στόμα, αν εκείνος πει δεν έχεις τίποτα στα δόντια , τότε ξαναπάς ΩΡΛ ή παθολόγο και πας παρακάτω. Βέβαια μια βδομάδα είναι πολύ λίγο, εδώ μιλάμε για μήνες ότι τα έχουμε :) οι λεμφαδένες διογκώνονται συχνά λίγο για 1-2 βδομάδες, το θέμα είναι το πολύ για μεγάλο διάστημα και χωρίς λόγο. 

Επίσης διόγκωση θεωρείται πάνω από 1 εκατοστό αποτι μου είπαν οι γιατροί, αλλιώς δε θεωρείται παθολογικός. 

Οπότε μια χαρά είσαι εσύ, είναι νωρίς για άγχος. Πάντως ο ακτινολόγος μου είχε πει να περιμένω 6 μήνες, αλλά εμένα ήταν μάλλον λόγω μονοπυρήνωσης γι'αυτό.

----------


## babygirl

οχι για να ειμαι ειλικρινης!! σ ευχαριστω τοσο πολυ για την απαντηση!! ειμαι σιγουρα νοσοφοβικη και παντα μα παντα το μυαλο μου παει στον καρκινο!! και οτι πεθαινω...αφου μολις μου ειπε ειναι πρησμενος λεμφαδενας πραγματικα δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα αλλο που ειπαμε στο ιατρειο του!!! παντως μια επισκεψη και σε οδοντιατρο πρεπει να γινει για να φυγει τουλαχιστον αυτο το ενδεχομενο απ τη μεση αν τυχον δεν φταιει κατι! σ ευχαριστω κ παλι που μου εστειλες! ολα τα καλα να σου δινει ο Θεος!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Άγχος εσύ? Δε σε πιστεύω  
> Θα μας θάψεις όλους, όταν γίνεις γριούλα δε θα έχεις πλέον άγχος.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι έτσι για σπάσιμο , μετά από ελπίζω πολλά χρόνια, που θα πεθάνουμε, κατά την αποσύνθεση του σώματος ... οι λεμφαδένες θα αποσυντεθουν τελευταίοι , ακόμα και μετά από τα κόκαλα


Μονο για τους λεμφαδενες δεν αγχωνομαι χαχαχχα

----------


## nenh

Παιδια εγω περυσι τετοια εποχη βρηκα τελειως τυχαια εναν λεμφαδενα πισω στον σβερκο μου! Δεν περιμενα δευτερολεπτο γιατι πεθανα απο το αγχος μου και πηγα κατευθειαν για αιματολογικες! Επειδη ο μικροβιολογος ειναι θειος μου με κοιταξε εκεινη την ωρα και μου ειπε πως δεν ειναι απολυτως τιποτα και πως εχω και αλλους και πως ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν! Απλα εγω ετυχε και τον βρηκα γιατι ειμαι πολυ αδυνατη! Καποιος πχ με περισσοτερος βαρος μπορει και να μην τον εβρισκε ποτε! Μου ειπε πως οι λεμφαδενες βγαινουν ή μεγαλωνουν ως αντιδρεση του οργανισμου σε καποια ιωση! Βγαινουν δηλαδη για να προστατεψουν τον οργανισμο μας! Μετα βεβαια πηγα σε παθολογο για να το δει πηγα και για υπερυχο και ολα καλα! Μου ειπε επισης πως ασχολουμαστε με αδενες ανω του 1 cm απλα επειδη ξερει πως φοβαμαι ευκολα με εστειλε και στους υπολοιπους γιατρους για να σιγουρευτουμε! Και το αστειο της υποθεσης ειναι κως αφου εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις κλπ μετα απο λιγες μερες ο συγκεκριμενος μου εφυγε! Τωρα εαν αγχωθω μπορει να ξαναεμφανιστει ελαχιστα!

----------


## babygirl

δεν ξερω εμενα ο λεμφαδενας μου πρηστηκε ξαφνικα...απλα ειχα μια ημικρανια ψηλαφισα στο σημειο του λαιμου και τον βρηκα...νιωθω και το κεφαλι αν παω να γυρισω να με τραβαει καπως...δεν με καθυσηχασε καθολου ο γιατρος...παιρνω τα φαρμακα κανω πλυσεις λιγες μερες τωρα αλλα δεν νιωθω διαφορα...εχω και πονοκεφαλο και κουραση!

----------


## Georgewww

> δεν ξερω εμενα ο λεμφαδενας μου πρηστηκε ξαφνικα...απλα ειχα μια ημικρανια ψηλαφισα στο σημειο του λαιμου και τον βρηκα...νιωθω και το κεφαλι αν παω να γυρισω να με τραβαει καπως...δεν με καθυσηχασε καθολου ο γιατρος...παιρνω τα φαρμακα κανω πλυσεις λιγες μερες τωρα αλλα δεν νιωθω διαφορα...εχω και πονοκεφαλο και κουραση!


Μια ίωση δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα και πυρετό, μπορεί δηλαδή να περάσεις μια λοίμωξη και το καλό ανοσοποιητικό σου να καθαρίσει χωρίς πυρετό τον ιό. Αν θέλεις και σε αγχωνει μπορείς να κάνεις υπέρηχο , φθηνός εύκολος χωρίς πόνο και ραδιενέργεια. Θα σου πει μέγεθος. Στην αρχή εγώ δεν έκανα γιατί μου είπε ο γιατρός ότι δε χρειάζεται αλλά μετά που δεν έφυγε πήγα μόνος μου και έκανα ήταν κάτω από 1cm ( πλέον είναι κοντά στο 1 ) οπότε το αφήσαμε εκεί. Φυσικά αιματολογικές έκανα ούτως η άλλως προληπτικά.

----------


## babygirl

εκανες καποιες συγκριμενες αιματολογικες?? θα το κανω κι εγω! και υπερηχο και αιματολογικες θα εκανα ετσι κ αλλιως!! παντως και παλι σ ευχαριστω...δεν με καταλαβαινει κανεις και μου λενε τζαμπα ανησυχεις μια χαρα εισαι κατι αλλο θα συμβαινει...και σκεφτομαι οτι οντως μηοως εγω δεν ειμαι καλα?? ολο στα λεμφωματα στους ογκους στο κακο το ηλιθιο μυαλο μου!!! δε θα διορθωθω ποτε?? :'(

----------


## Georgewww

> εκανες καποιες συγκριμενες αιματολογικες?? θα το κανω κι εγω! και υπερηχο και αιματολογικες θα εκανα ετσι κ αλλιως!! παντως και παλι σ ευχαριστω...δεν με καταλαβαινει κανεις και μου λενε τζαμπα ανησυχεις μια χαρα εισαι κατι αλλο θα συμβαινει...και σκεφτομαι οτι οντως μηοως εγω δεν ειμαι καλα?? ολο στα λεμφωματα στους ογκους στο κακο το ηλιθιο μυαλο μου!!! δε θα διορθωθω ποτε?? :'(


Δε φταις εσύ, λογικό είναι ότι όταν κάποιος βλέπει ότι υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα για κάτι τόσο κακό, να το σκέφτεται, βέβαια, πρέπει να βλέπεις και τις ποσοτικές μελέτες, δηλαδή πόσο πιθανό είναι να συμβεί? Εκεί βασίζονται οι γιατροί. Σου λέει σε όλη τη καριέρα μου ζήτημα αν βρεθεί ένας που να το έχει, ε σε σένα θα κάτσει?  κι εσύ αν το σκεφτείς αν μπεις στο λεωφορείο, μπορεί να τρακαρει στατιστικά κατά πχ 1/10000 ... Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αν φοβάσαι, λες δε μπαίνω, ενώ στον θέμα υγεία , όλοι ήμαστε μεσα στο λεωφορείο σώμα :) 

Πάντως καλό είναι να έχουμε το νου μας από μικρή ηλικία και να προστατευομαστε από ιούς βακτήρια κακές συνήθειες κτλ. Μακάρι να υπήρχε αρκετή πληροφόρηση από παλιά και να τα ήξερα, τότε μόνο τηλεόραση είχαμε και κάνα ίντερνετ χωρίς Google αργό μουφα, οπότε οι ειδήσεις και εκπομπές λέγαν για πολιτικούς και χρήμα, αντί να σου πει πωσ να θωρακίσεις την υγεία σου. Μα μαθαίνουν τόσα πράγματα στο σχολείο και άφησαν απέξω το σημαντικότερο, την υγεία.

----------


## babygirl

ειμαι 31 και πιστευω οτι ειναι μια sos ηλικια....δεν τον πειραζω τωρα αλλα αν τον ακουμπησω μου φαινεται σκληρος με γυμνο ματι οχι δεν ειναι και εξογκωμα αλλα μια μικρη μικρη διαφορα διακρινεις...κ αν μιλησω λιγο πιο εντονα με ενοχλει...στα καλα καθουμενα ετσι? πλην οτι ειχα στεναχωρεθει...απ τη στιγμη που τον εντοπισα εχω χασει τον υπνο μου...και δεν λεει να περασει και ο πονοκεφαλος!! κατα τα αλλα σ αυτα που λες συμφωνω μαζι σου!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> ειμαι 31 και πιστευω οτι ειναι μια sos ηλικια....δεν τον πειραζω τωρα αλλα αν τον ακουμπησω μου φαινεται σκληρος με γυμνο ματι οχι δεν ειναι και εξογκωμα αλλα μια μικρη μικρη διαφορα διακρινεις...κ αν μιλησω λιγο πιο εντονα με ενοχλει...στα καλα καθουμενα ετσι? πλην οτι ειχα στεναχωρεθει...απ τη στιγμη που τον εντοπισα εχω χασει τον υπνο μου...και δεν λεει να περασει και ο πονοκεφαλος!! κατα τα αλλα σ αυτα που λες συμφωνω μαζι σου!


Εχω πιασει σκληρούς λεμφαδενες αλλα δεν εχω ανησυχήσει και αυτό χρόνια πριν. Αν ήταν κάτι σοβαρά θα ειχα ηδη πεθάνει. Μην φέρνουμε πανικό με ολα.

----------


## babygirl

τι να πω μπορει να μαι και υπερβολικη...μια νοσοφοβια την εχω και καθολου αισιοδοξια...εφοσον εχει συμβει και σε σας θα προσπαθησω να χαλαρωσω και να μην παει στο κακο μονο ο νους μου!

----------


## glamshine4ever

Που γνωρίζετε τόσες πληροφορίες ιατρικές πραγματικά εκπλήσσομαι ότι πχ έχουμε λεμφαδένα εδώ εκεί τόσο εκατοστά , πιστεύω είναι περιττή πληροφόρηση για ανθρώπους που έχουν νοσοφοβια. Αν κάποιος νοιώθει κάτι η έχει υποψία καλύτερα να πάει στο γιατρό και τέλος. Τόση πληροφόρηση σε τι ωφελεί αλήθεια;

----------


## Georgewww

> Που γνωρίζετε τόσες πληροφορίες ιατρικές πραγματικά εκπλήσσομαι ότι πχ έχουμε λεμφαδένα εδώ εκεί τόσο εκατοστά , πιστεύω είναι περιττή πληροφόρηση για ανθρώπους που έχουν νοσοφοβια. Αν κάποιος νοιώθει κάτι η έχει υποψία καλύτερα να πάει στο γιατρό και τέλος. Τόση πληροφόρηση σε τι ωφελεί αλήθεια;


Έχεις δίκιο ... αλλα απο την άλλη με τόσα λαθη και παραλήψεις που γίνονται απο γιατρους, που απλα σε κοιταν σαν αλλον ενα που μαλλον θα εχει οτι και οι 100 προηγουμενοι .. ε θελεις να ξερεις κατι παραπανω :)
Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες που θα σε ειχαν στα ωπα ωπα (μαλλον αν ησουν πλουσιος) προφανώς δε θα χρειαζόταν. ;)

----------


## glamshine4ever

> Έχεις δίκιο ... αλλα απο την άλλη με τόσα λαθη και παραλήψεις που γίνονται απο γιατρους, που απλα σε κοιταν σαν αλλον ενα που μαλλον θα εχει οτι και οι 100 προηγουμενοι .. ε θελεις να ξερεις κατι παραπανω :)
> Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες που θα σε ειχαν στα ωπα ωπα (μαλλον αν ησουν πλουσιος) προφανώς δε θα χρειαζόταν. ;)


Δεν αντιλέγω ότι μπορεί να γίνουν λαθοι αλλά μη το παίζουμε και dr house αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος πήγαινε και σε άλλο και σε τρίτο γιατρό

----------


## babygirl

εμενα ο Ωρλ δεν με καλυψε...και το αγχος και ο πονος ψιλο ηπιος αλλα πονος συνεχιζουν...νομιζω πως τζαμπα παιρνω algofren δεν κανουν τπτ γτ δεν νομιζω πως εχω κατι παθολογικο...ξαφνικα προεκυψε! ηδη την πεμπτη θα παω για υπερηχο...κ αν με εχει ο Θεος να φυγω ετσι κ θα γινει...τον θανατο δε τον γλυτωσε κανεις...ευτυχως εδω μεσα μπορω να μιλησω ακριβως οπως νιωθω γιατι στη ζωη μου δεν με εχει νιωσει κανενας

----------


## Georgewww

> εμενα ο Ωρλ δεν με καλυψε...και το αγχος και ο πονος ψιλο ηπιος αλλα πονος συνεχιζουν...νομιζω πως τζαμπα παιρνω algofren δεν κανουν τπτ γτ δεν νομιζω πως εχω κατι παθολογικο...ξαφνικα προεκυψε! ηδη την πεμπτη θα παω για υπερηχο...κ αν με εχει ο Θεος να φυγω ετσι κ θα γινει...τον θανατο δε τον γλυτωσε κανεις...ευτυχως εδω μεσα μπορω να μιλησω ακριβως οπως νιωθω γιατι στη ζωη μου δεν με εχει νιωσει κανενας


Ο πόνος δε λέει κάτι. Μη περιμένεις να φύγει με algofren, αλλά δε πειράζει, σε πολλούς από μας , μας έμεινε ενθύμιο. Θα δεις τι θα σου πει ο ακτινολόγος στον υπέρηχο. Γιατρός είναι και αυτός και βλέπει εκατοντάδες περιστατικά ;) 

Ότι θα πεθάνεις είναι δεδομένο, απλά ελπίζω μετά τα 95 σου :) 
Πιστεύω ο ακτινολόγος θα σου πει να μην ξανασχοληθεις .. εμένα ο ΩΡΛ μου λέει ασχολούμαστε με λεμφαδένες όταν είναι 2-3 εκατοστά, πάνω από ένα εκατοστό θεωρείται πρισμενος - παθολογικός, αλλιώς δε θεωρείται ότι είναι πρισμενος. Παίζουν κιαλλα πράματα ρόλο , σχήμα ηχογενεια κτλ.

----------


## babygirl

δεν ξερω ποσα εκατοστα ειναι ακομα με το καλο την πεμπτη ελπιζω να μαθω...σαν μικρο καρυδι θα το χαρακτηριζα...προεκυψε ξαφνικα κ χωρις να εχω αρρωστησει αλλα απο την αλλη οπως μουν ειχες ξανα πει μπορει να εχω περασει κατι χωρις συμπτωματα! ελπιζω σ αυτο...Σευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθηκες με το προβλημα μου..με την κουβεντα νιωθω καλυτερα δεν ξερω γιατι! :)

----------


## Georgewww

> δεν ξερω ποσα εκατοστα ειναι ακομα με το καλο την πεμπτη ελπιζω να μαθω...σαν μικρο καρυδι θα το χαρακτηριζα...προεκυψε ξαφνικα κ χωρις να εχω αρρωστησει αλλα απο την αλλη οπως μουν ειχες ξανα πει μπορει να εχω περασει κατι χωρις συμπτωματα! ελπιζω σ αυτο...Σευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθηκες με το προβλημα μου..με την κουβεντα νιωθω καλυτερα δεν ξερω γιατι! :)


Μικρό καρύδι? Και γιατί όχι κανονικό φουντούκι  
Εμένα είναι ένα εκατοστό σαν σουπερ μίνι καρπούζι :) 

Η λύση νομίζω βρίσκεται στο να λαμβάνουμε μόνο μια ιατρική γνωμάτευση ως γεγονός, γιατί αν κάνουμε πιθανά σενάρια ειδικά στην ιατρική, αποτι κατάλαβα, θα καταλήξουμε με ζουρλομανδύα. Τώρα αν καταλάβουμε όσο το δυνατόν το νωρίτερο ότι είμαστε προσωρινά σε αυτόν τον κόσμο, ίσως βγει και θετικό, είναι άλλωστε αλήθεια, αλλά ακόμα ζούμε, πολύτιμες οι μέρες μας είτε είναι 5 μέρες είτε 55 χρόνια ακόμα. Κάνε εσύ κάθε μέρα αυτό που θεωρείς σωστό και θέλεις και το ποσό και πως θα ζήσουμε, ο Θεός ξέρει, εμείς δεν έχουμε ιδέα του τι θα γίνει, μηδέν γνώση για το μέλλον.

----------


## babygirl

λατρευω την ζωη με φοβιζει η ανυπαρξια κ ολα αυτα...εννοειται ειμαστε ολοι προσωρινοι και ειναι ευλογια να φυγεις σε μια σωστη σειρα αφου εχεις ζησει κ εχεις χορτασει τη ζωη αν και απ την αλλη δεν χορταινεται!! 
εχουμε δλδ πληθωρα μεγεθων!!! :D πρωτα ο θεος θα φτασει η πεμπτη και θα μαθω τουλαχιστον μην ταλαιπωρω τον εαυτο μου με αγχη και αυτα που υποψιαζομαι...

----------


## babygirl

Αυριο για μενα ειναι μεγαλη μερα γιατι οσο κι αν φοβομουν ηθελα να μαθω...9 η ωρα εχω ραντεβου για υπερηχο του λεμφαδενα μου ο οποιος εχει μικρυνει λιγο σε μεγεθος ωστοσο εγω μπορω να τον διακρινω στο λαιμο μου και οταν τον ακουμπω φυσικα! Τρεμουν απο χθες τα ποδια μου τα χερια μου θελω να κανω εμετο και το μονο που με ανακουφιζει ειναι το κλαμα...
Ηθελα απλα να μοιραστω τις σκεψεις μου για αλλη μια φορα γιατι ειμαι και μονη στο σπιτι και ολα μου φαινονται βουνο...κ επισης εχω ενα τοσο μεγαλο κακο προαισθημα οτι κατι δεν θα παει καλα!

----------


## Georgewww

> Αυριο για μενα ειναι μεγαλη μερα γιατι οσο κι αν φοβομουν ηθελα να μαθω...9 η ωρα εχω ραντεβου για υπερηχο του λεμφαδενα μου ο οποιος εχει μικρυνει λιγο σε μεγεθος ωστοσο εγω μπορω να τον διακρινω στο λαιμο μου και οταν τον ακουμπω φυσικα! Τρεμουν απο χθες τα ποδια μου τα χερια μου θελω να κανω εμετο και το μονο που με ανακουφιζει ειναι το κλαμα...
> Ηθελα απλα να μοιραστω τις σκεψεις μου για αλλη μια φορα γιατι ειμαι και μονη στο σπιτι και ολα μου φαινονται βουνο...κ επισης εχω ενα τοσο μεγαλο κακο προαισθημα οτι κατι δεν θα παει καλα!


Αν κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά θα έπρεπε να έχει διπλασιαστεί το μέγεθος μέχρι τώρα. Τον υπέρηχο δεν τον κάνεις γιατί κάτι μπορεί να μη πάει καλά, αλλά για να σου πει άλλος ένας, δηλαδή ο ακτινολόγος, ότι είσαι μια χαρά. 

Δες τι σαν εμπειρία για τι είναι ο υπέρηχος, άντε και ο επόμενος υπέρηχος θα είναι για να δεις το μωρό σου όταν θα είσαι έγκυος :)

Πάνε καμιά βόλτα , δεν είναι καμιά σπουδαία εξέταση ούτε κάτι που περιμένει κανείς κάτι κακό. Δεδομένο είναι ότι θα σου πει, μην ασχοληθείς άλλο. Με την ευκαιρία θα δεις και αν έχεις όζους στο θυρεοειδή ;)

----------


## babygirl

αχ βρε George να σε εχει καλα ο Θεος...για ολες τις φορες που μου απαντησες...δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο σημαντικο ειναι για μενα...

----------


## babygirl

Δόξα τον Θεό τα αποτελέσματα μου ήταν πολύ καλά ο λεμφαδένας μου ήταν ~6 κάπως έτσι έγραψε η γιατρός ή όποια ήταν και ευγενέστατη!!! Δεν είναι λέμφωμα ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο!!!! Χαμογέλασα ξανά από την καρδιά μου!!!!

----------


## glamshine4ever

> Δόξα τον Θεό τα αποτελέσματα μου ήταν πολύ καλά ο λεμφαδένας μου ήταν ~6 κάπως έτσι έγραψε η γιατρός ή όποια ήταν και ευγενέστατη!!! Δεν είναι λέμφωμα ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο!!!! Χαμογέλασα ξανά από την καρδιά μου!!!!


 άδικα ανησυχούσες και έχασες τις ώρες σου με στεναχώρια. Αυτό λοιπόν να το γράψεις κάπου να το θυμάσαι την επόμενη φορά. Δε θα φοβάμαι χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## babygirl

ξερεις συμφωνω μαζι σου πρεπει καπου να το γραψω να το βλεπω συνεχεια γιατι εκει που εχω χαρα παει το χερι μου στο βλεπω τη διαφορα και ξανα πεφτω ψυχολογικα..μετα με το ζορι φερνω τα λογια της γιατρου στο μυαλο μου η οποια ηταν εξαιρετη οτι ΔΕΝ ειναι κακοηθεια!!!! και λεω μεσα μου πως ολα ειναι καλα και η κακη σκεψη οφειλεται στο φοβο μου και μονο!!! Σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου! Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## glamshine4ever

Μη χάνεις το χρόνο σου με στεναχώρια αφού εξετάστηκες και είσαι εντάξει ξέχνα το. Και γω είμαι αρρωστοφοβικη και βάζω τα χειρότερα σενάρια στο μυαλό μου έχω κουράσει τους πάντες γύρω μου και κυρίως τον εαυτό μου. Εφόσον όμως το ελέγξεις τελείωσε ξέχνα το μη μπαίνεις στο τρυπάκι να ψάχνεται περαιτέρω πες στον εαυτό σου Δόξα το Θεό είμαι υγιής και προχώρα.

----------


## babygirl

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ... Όταν μοιράζομαι αυτές τις σκέψεις ειδικά εδώ που είδα πως δεν είμαι μόνη ούτε τρελή ένιωσα αμέσως καλύτερα... Είσαι σωστή μ αυτά που μου λες... Εχεις δίκιο απόλυτο! Να είσαι πάντα καλά σου εύχομαι από την καρδιά μου!!!

----------

